# (Solved) How to give PC Internet to cellular?

## Logicien

I would like to give access to Internet to my cellular using the connection of Gentoo from my PC. If you have a working method using USB, Bluetooth or Wifi, I will use it. It is a Samsung GT-S5830D with Android 2.3.4. Wifi do not support ad-hoc mode by default.

----------

## tremens

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Access_point

----------

## solamour

I usually use the phone as a modem to give my laptop Internet connection (i.e. tethering), but I guess you want the other way around: give the phone Internet access via courtesy of your PC. As tremens mentioned, turning the PC's WiFi adapter as an access point is a good method. Note that not all WiFi chipsets support access point mode.

__

sol

----------

## Gusar

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Wifi do not support ad-hoc mode by default.

 

Then hack it. That's the beauty of Android, it's hackable. Replacement wpa_supplicant is available, one that supports ad-hoc. Search the xda-developers forums, I'm sure you'll find something.

However, I'm kinda surprised Samsung didn't put in ad-hoc support. Motorola does. And of course homebrew ROMs, such as CyanogemMod, also have ad-hoc support.

Or you turn your machine into an access point, if your wifi chip supports it (pretty much the only ones that don't are intel)

----------

## Logicien

Thank's for the answers. I succeed using the Atheros AR2413 PCMCIA I have for my old Thinkpad T21. I understoud I could not use my Centrino Ultimate-N 6300. I have a Ralink 2800 PCI. I will check later if it have the capability of being an access point. I use Hostapd with Dhcpd, Dnsmasq and appopriates Iptables rules. It's a bit long to configure all that, but give knowledge. I am looking how I can give Internet to the cellular on USB and Blutooth ports. I wrote this message with my cellular. Painfull. I need a HOWTO for that to.

----------

## solamour

I can pair my phone with a Bluetooth headset, send and receive files to/from my PC, but Bluetooth PAN (Personal Area Network) has always been rather flaky for me. Some Bluetooth modules worked, but most didn't. And even when it was working before, sometimes it just stopped working for no apparent reasons. And that was Windows side; anything other than sending/receiving files was hit-or-miss at best in Linux. Perhaps that was just my case.

Anyhow, when you figure out how to let your phone network connectivity via the USB cable or Bluetooth, please come back and share your experience. Thank you.

__

sol

----------

